# Feeding mice/rats potatoe peelings?



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Got a fair few breeding groups of mice and rats. Not all are feeders, so i thought id post in this section of the forum.

If this is ok then id like to give them more fruit and vegetables to make their diet better. They will also still be feeding on the lab diet food.

Cheers.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone?, got a load here and i dont want to risk it if i dont know what it may do to them. So will have to bin them all. Will wait 20 mins then ill bin them if no answers.

Thankyou to anyone who posts, sorry if i seem abit rude today. Bad day.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've not fed potato to my rats or other ordents.
Except the odd bit of mash.

I'm not sure if raw potato skins may be harmful tot hem though as they aren't good for other animals in great quantities.

To be honest if no one 'who knows' comes on I'd just bin them...I'm sure you'll have more before Xmas if they are ok to feed to them though.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Potato peelings are generally a 'no' if raw, but they wouldn't add much to the diet anyway other than something new/different.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

saxon said:


> I've not fed potato to my rats or other ordents.
> Except the odd bit of mash.
> 
> I'm not sure if raw potato skins may be harmful tot hem though as they aren't good for other animals in great quantities.
> ...


Thankyou for your reply xx

Yeah i think ill wait for someone to tell me YES or NO. because if it is dangerous then i wouldnt want to do it. 

Thanks xx


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

LoveForLizards said:


> Potato peelings are generally a 'no' if raw, but they wouldn't add much to the diet anyway other than something new/different.


ah ok, got ya. What othr stuff? Carrot peelings? bannana, apple slices? lettice, cabbage ect........ thankyou for posting xx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mine get carrot and apple


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

southpython said:


> ah ok, got ya. What othr stuff? Carrot peelings? bannana, apple slices? lettice, cabbage ect........ thankyou for posting xx


Ours usually just get a bit of whatever we're having, tbh. I seldom go out of my way to give them something unless I buy something specifically for them. They get romaine lettuce (pretty much any lettuce is OK with the exception of iceberg, never feed iceberg!), tomato, cucumber, pepper, more or less any leafy green except cabbage, green beans, cooked sweet potato, baked white potato, various herbs (basil, mint, coriander, parsley), finely chopped celery, small amounts of kale, watercress, and small amounts of fruit, apple, pear, blue/straw/black/raspberries, banana... It's easier to stick with a 'can't have' basis as opposed to 'can have', rats can eat a wide variety of different foods so generally we stick away from processed (burgers, sausages, etc) food, fatty food, anything high-sugar/acidic, rhubarb, raw onion, high doses of garlic (although some is good for them), liquorice, seasoned foods, and the pips/stones/cores of fruits, and Bob's your Uncle. : victory:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I give al veg trimmings except potatoes to mine.
Along with anything we eat..including the odd slice of lasagne even though most would say it's too fatty etc....'A bit of what you like does you good' I'm sure I won't kill them giving them just a little bit!!!!

They also get tinned sausage casserole from Asda and macaroni cheese!


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

I just choped up a few apples and gave it to them :flrt:

Cheers guys :2thumb:


----------



## technomouse (Aug 13, 2009)

Its not dangerous for them - no 
Just remove any green bits - as these bits do contain a 'poison' but tbh, the quantities needed to do any damage are massive. Mine occasionally get potato peelings, and carrot tops, and basically anything that's in the fridge!


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

I put my potato peelings in the oven, to dry them out and make them go all crisp and my mice love it, aswell as the hamsters and bunnies :2thumb: I use to boil the potato peelings until PigglyWiggly on here told me to oven bake them into chrisps for them :no1:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

They can have them raw (apart from the green bits as mentionned), whether or not they'll eat them is another matter lol.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

raw potatoe peelings ewww lol i never gave mine this it never popped in my head, i used to make them a fresh batch of fresh food daily of pasta cooked, tuna or sardines (omg it stinks =/ ) sweetcorn other bits reay something i would eat lol! and then morning they had breakfast warm milk with cerial with fruit slices, they loved kurly kale too XD


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Cous cous (with olive oil, crushed garlic) and kale is like rat crack.:lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

rat crack lol!
there loads you can feed rats isnt there, like a dustbin lol


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep, they really are. Ours get leftovers (handy when you have fussy kids!), but they're also handy for fridge clear out day...:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

here's a link to farely comprehensive list of fruit & veg that is OK for rats to eat.

Fancy Rats • View topic - A-Z of safe Fruits, Beans and Vegetables


----------

